# is this 1938 Schwinn Liberty Bike??



## ohmybike (Oct 6, 2018)

is this 1938 schwinn?


https://chicago.craigslist.org/chc/atq/d/1938-schwinn-liberty-bike/6716551564.html


----------



## fordmike65 (Oct 6, 2018)

No


----------



## bobcycles (Oct 6, 2018)

must be true, owners name is bob


----------



## GTs58 (Oct 6, 2018)

Bob must be over using his medical marijane card.


----------



## Jay81 (Oct 7, 2018)

Murray middleweight. Probably 60s or 70s.


----------



## vincev (Oct 7, 2018)

Bob even spelled his name backwards !


----------



## fattyre (Oct 7, 2018)

Had a neighbor for a while who thought he was a Chinese woman.  Occasionally dressed like one too.  He looked like an overweight middle aged white man, but was much happier when you spoke to him(?) as Katie.   Maybe this bike has a similar story?


----------



## catfish (Oct 7, 2018)

vincev said:


> Bob even spelled his name backwards !




I noticed that too.


----------

